# Connecting Blu Ray thru a receiver not working



## Confused (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello everybody. This looks like a great forum. I am a total novice so excuse my ignorance. I have a problem. I have an Onkyo Receiver TX SR 605. It is some years old. Maybe 4 to 6 years. It has an Onkyo DVD player DV SP405. I also have a Samsung TV. The TV has 2 HDMI ports (I am using one) and the DVD and Receiver also have HDMI ports. It has a 7.1 sound system. I have the existing non blu ray player (an upconvert model) connect to an HDMI switch. I have a computer also connected to the switch. Everything works perfectly. I just change the switch and receiver settings as I go back and forth between computer or watching a DVD.
I have tried a Sony Bl BDP S1200 Ray /DVD player. I unplugged the existing and working HDMI cable from my Onkyo DVD player and plugged it into the Sony Blu Ray. When I do that the signal from the blu ray does not come through. The tv says no signal. If I put in Game of Thrones blu ray and wait awhile it will start playing and looks great. But I cannot access the Blu Ray player menu or any of the extras that come on the player menu. And normal DVDs will play sound but no video. I have tried other blu ray movies and get no home page or menu page. I keep getting no signal on the screen. But if I randomly start hitting keys on the remote I may get lucky and then the movie will play. sound is great when it does.

So any ideas as to how I can get a new blu ray player to play thru my system? Or do I need to buy a new receiver?

Thank you so much.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Why are you using a switch? Doesn't your AVR have more than one HDMI input?


----------



## Confused (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for the question. I should have covered that. When the system was set up and electrician pulled wires through a complicated tube he put in the walls and ceiling. Then he pulled one HDMI and then one of the old style RGB I think it is called. The old cords with lots of pins. So, to get another HDMI through so that I can have two to the TV one for the computer and one for the DVD, I would have to try cutting the end off the RGB cable, then attaching an HDMI to it and pulling it a long way through the wall and around curves. I have not yet tried that. So I had to use an HDMI switch which I assume is just a pass through. Would there be any copy protection issues that are keeping this from working? In other words old tech or the components not working with more modern blu ray?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Not entirely certain of your setup but why not both sources to the AVR and one HDMI to the projector. Let the AVR do all the switching.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

To determine if it's a switch problem, just bypass the switch and run the BD player in question directly into your single HDMI in-the-wall feed to the set and see if it works. If so, you might need a better switch. If not, it's your player or there's something flaky about the HDMI in-the-wall cable run. In that case move the player directly to the set and see if it works with a short HDMI cable going directly to the set. It's a matter of eliminating the problem, one device at a time.

You can run what's called HDMI over CAT using shielded CAT6 cables instead of HDMI should you decide to install a second feed in the conduit. The small head of the CAT 6 cables should be easier to feed through the conduit than an HDMI connector on the end of an HDMI cable. Two small boxes at each end interface with HDMI so it looks like an HDMI cable to your equipment. Another option is a wireless HDMI link. The prices on these are falling and you might use one in place of a second in-the-wall run so your set can switch between two sources instead of using a switch.


----------

